# Unfair Speeding Ticket!!!



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear officers,

I am a university student studying in Chicago, IL. This past weekend, I was on a road trip driving from Chicago to Boston with my friend and his car. I was just cruising along I-90 East at a location I don't remember exactly but somewhere right after I entered Massachusetts from Pennsylvania. I was doing about 70mph following the flow of the traffic. However, there were not that many cars on the road so as soon as I saw an unmarked Ford police interceptor I slowed down to 65mph. It was driving pretty slow, under the limit of 65mph and so I slowly creeped past it even though cars around me were obviously going faster than me. It was also then I confirmed that it was really a stealthy cop car as I saw the cop inside (I don't know what you call those officially). So i continued passing him but it was pretty awkward as other cars were passing by me doing about 70 and I was the only one doing 65 with that cop tailing me. So i gradually increased my speed to 70 and after maybe 30 seconds of tailing me, that cop car turned on the disco lights and i immediately pulled over. At first I thought it was just a routine license/registration check, but he wrote me a citation for doing 83 in a 65mph zone!!! I mean, okay strictly speaking I was doing 5mph over the limit but why did he have to exaggerate it? on the ticket he also checked the radar box and wrote on the "court address" corner some writing that i can't really understand but it had the numbers 83/82/81 on it. The fine is also $180??? Is this normal? I tried to ask him why he cited me for doing 83 and he wouldn't tell me anything and his just told me to go to court if i'm not happy with the ticket. I mean, of course I'm not happy with the ticket. But how is buying a plane ticket to Massachusetts to attend a court date cheaper than paying the $180 fine?? Officers please give me some advice.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Oh, my...wherever to begin?Pennsylvania does not share a common border with Massachusetts.
> 
> I don't know what exactly you are studying at your university, but it may be time for a geography course.


:L::L:dumb ass....or maybe he was slowing down from warp speed


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

*some one get this** kid a MAP! *


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not gonna do it. Nope. just not.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Numbnuts,

I have decided to take six minutes out of my day to address your post.

Don't thank me,

Jon



> Dear officers,
> 
> I am a university student studying in Chicago, IL. This past weekend, I was on a road trip driving from Chicago to Boston with my friend and his car.


So the car was along for the trip? Use proper grammar.



> I was just cruising along I-90 East at a location I don't remember exactly but somewhere right after I entered Massachusetts from Pennsylvania.


As has already been pointed out, Massachusetts does not share a border with Pennsylvania.



> I was doing about 70mph following the flow of the traffic.


So you were speeding.



> However, there were not that many cars on the road


So you were going along with the flow of nonexistant traffic?



> so as soon as I saw an unmarked Ford police interceptor I slowed down to 65mph.


Which indicates that you realize you were speeding and reduced your speed.



> It was driving pretty slow, under the limit of 65mph and so I slowly creeped past it even though cars around me were obviously going faster than me.


So you're telling me the crusier was in the right most lane, you were in the center lane and the cars going faster than you were in the left most lane? Strange...



> It was also then I confirmed that it was really a stealthy cop car as I saw the cop inside (I don't know what you call those officially).


We tend to call the "stealthy cop cars" unmarked vehicles, and the cop inside, is usually a "police officer".



> So i continued passing him but it was pretty awkward as other cars were passing by me doing about 70 and I was the only one doing 65 with that cop tailing me.


So kid, try to tell me how you were passing the cruiser while the cruiser was "tailing" you?



> So i gradually increased my speed to 70 and after maybe 30 seconds of tailing me, that cop car turned on the disco lights and i immediately pulled over.


So with a police vehicle behind you, you increased your speed beyond the posted limit. That's smart. He likely pulled you over for speeding...



> At first I thought it was just a routine license/registration check, but he wrote me a citation for doing 83 in a 65mph zone!!!


Routine papers check? Where do you live exactly? East Berlin?
He wrote you a citation for speeding. Why seem surprised? You just admitted you were speeding.



> I mean, okay strictly speaking I was doing 5mph over the limit but why did he have to exaggerate it?


He didn't. Get your speedometer checked out, kid. Oh, yeah, and don't speed in front of police vehicles... or anywhere for that matter.



> on the ticket he also checked the radar box


Because he used his radar...



> and wrote on the "court address" corner some writing that i can't really understand but it had the numbers 83/82/81 on it.


You don't understand what is written there or you can't read it?



> The fine is also $180??? Is this normal?


Yes.



> I tried to ask him why he cited me for doing 83 and he wouldn't tell me anything and his just told me to go to court if i'm not happy with the ticket.


Exactly. He's not going to hold court on the side of the road. If you disagree with the ticket, fight it.



> I mean, of course I'm not happy with the ticket.


Then don't speed.



> But how is buying a plane ticket to Massachusetts to attend a court date cheaper than paying the $180 fine??


More then likely, a plane ticket will not be cheaper then the $180 fine. Interesting, though, that while you were driving in MA when you got the ticket, you can't/won't drive back to MA for the court date? What? No more road trips?



> Officers please give me some advice.


STOP SPEEDING, NUMBNUTS. DON'T POST "HOW CAN I GET OUT OF MY TICKET" QUESTIONS ON A POLICE ORIENTATED WEBSITE.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

7afe said:


> that cop car turned on the disco lights


:BNANA:WHOOHOOO .....Did he get out and start singing and dancing with his collar up....Bum bum bum bum I'm JuSt A LoVe MaChiNe-> I love doing that to people. I go all out my light bar doesnt just include blue and clear lights I have red, purple, green, yellow, and my PA plays music. OOOOHH baby.:baby01:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This has got to be SOT...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

JoninNH---- You for got to say one last thing...


7afe GO FUCK YOURSELF you got a complaint with a ticket tell it to the Magistrate if you dont like his opinion tell it to the Judge...this is masscops.com.....try officer.com there are plenty of idiots like yourself there asking stupid questions.


Its gotta be a once a week thing that these people find this site, damn the stories are different but the complaint is the same. Cry me a river.

(Yeah SOT is this you??? )


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not me.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

209 said:


> WHOOHOOO .....Did he get out and start singing and dancing with his collar up....Bum bum bum bum I'm JuSt A LoVe MaChiNe-> I love doing that to people. I go all out my light bar doesnt just include blue and clear lights I have red, purple, green, yellow, and my PA plays music. OOOOHH baby.


:L: \\/ That just made my day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

7afe said:


> Dear officers,
> But how is buying a plane ticket to Massachusetts to attend a court date cheaper than paying the $180 fine?? Officers please give me some advice.


This is the breast way to get your bang for the buck with this ticket..... Appeal the ticket. You have 20 days to do so. Book your flight. When you do, ask the ticket salesperson for a seat by the emergency exit. When the plane reaches cruising altitude..... And you will know because you can see SOTs rockets off the left wing in the distance.....When the captain turns off the seatbelt sign, get up out of your seat and open the emergency exit and THROW YOUR PUSSY ASS OUT. Problem solved.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> This is the breast way to get your bang for the buck with this ticket..... Appeal the ticket. You have 20 days to do so. Book your flight. When you do, ask the ticket salesperson for a seat by the emergency exit. When the plane reaches cruising altitude..... And you will know because you can see SOTs rockets off the left wing in the distance.....When the captain turns off the seatbelt sign, get up out of your seat and open the emergency exit and THROW YOUR PUSSY ASS OUT. Problem solved.


 SWEET:L: :L: 
as an aside ,pay the ticket asshole and send masscops a like amount for the agravation you've caused us!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> ...I don't know what exactly you are studying at your university, but it may be time for a geography course.


:L:

I have this imagery in my head of Tommy Boy and Richard getting pulled over by a Statie...
"Richard - you know your not supposed to be speeding.."
"Shut up Tommy - this cops being mean to me!..."


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok officers,

I'm sorry and I didn't mean to cause all this aggravation. I just came back to Chicago yesterday and haven't gotten much sleep, so i just vaguely remembered which states I passed by before entering Mass. So all right, it was just past upstate NY. The thing is, there were 3 lanes. I was on the middle lane, and the cruiser was on the right lane. There were 2 semi's and an SUV on either the middle or left lane and we were doing about the same speed. When I noticed the cruiser, I was the only one who slightly slowed down and the cruiser switched lanes and tailed me, and later stopped me. So does that mean I shouldn't have slowed down and he wouldn't have pulled me over? I'm also pretty sure the speedo isn't broken or off. Even if its off it couldn't have been by this much.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Hahahaha....I just knew there was a reason I logged on this morning.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am not a police officer but I will give you advice:

Kill yourself and fuck the body.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From the Wolfman's PMbox...
Quote:
Is this how you cops treat people? I came here asking politely for some advice and all I get is flaming and swearing. Any lowlife can do that. Why do we even pay taxes for you people to allegedly protect us. 

Defination of a lowlife @$$hole posters asking stupid questions on
MassCops Ask a Cop Forum.
So I guess this would fit post #1


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

So MUCH entertainment in a short 15 Hours time !!!!

All you MASSCOP Commissioners should devise a way to charge all these knucklehead posters some sort of fee for their unbridled stupidity


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

7afe said:


> I'm also pretty sure the speedo isn't broken or off. Even if its off it couldn't have been by this much.


I hope my speedo isnt broken...I love my pink speedo. I wear it when im on duty all the time.. Guess where i put my sidearm.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Somethings I just wont ask brother


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

7afe said:


> When I noticed the cruiser, I was the only one who slightly slowed down and the cruiser switched lanes and tailed me, and later stopped me.


Ok, here's the scoop;

The cruiser was going the speed limit. You caught the cruiser. Therefore, you were going faster than the cruiser. The police officer probably had a radar unit pointing _behind_ him aswell. He probably didn't pull you over because of what you did _when you were infront of him_, but for how fast you were going _while catching up on him_.

While you were smart enough to slow down next to, and infront, of him. You were probably going 80+ to catch him. *The end.* Pay your ticket, get over it.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

MM1799 said:


> The police officer probably had a radar unit pointing _behind_ him aswell. He probably didn't pull you over because of what you did _when you were infront of him_, but for how fast you were going _while catching up on him_.


I want to make sweet sweet love to my Stalker Dual with same direction moving mode in both front and rear cones.:mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

7afe said:


> Ok officers,
> 
> So all right, it was just past upstate NY. The thing is, there were 3 lanes. I was on the middle lane, and the cruiser was on the right lane.


"Three lanes" doesn't begin until Interchange 9: about 76 miles into the commonwealth.

Secondly, there is no such place as "upstate NY". There are the City, Long Island, the Hudson Valley, Catskills, Capitol, Adirondacks, Mohawk Valley, Leatherstocking, Fingerlakes, Central NY, Genesee Valley, Western NY and the Southerntier. "Upstate NY" is a figment of some NYC douche bag's imagination...kinda like "the rest of the world" is to the denizens of Bostoon and other worthies within the 128 loop.

Sorry...didn't want to. Forced.
</IMG>


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe he meant to post on newyorkcops.com. ;-)


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

I LOVE you guys.....this is why I'm a cop. Too f$*@$#$ing funny!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

209 said:


> I hope my speedo isnt broken...I love my pink speedo. I wear it when im on duty all the time.. Guess where i put my sidearm.


To quote from Mr. Slave, "Oh Jethus! Jethus Christh!!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Barbrady said:


> To quote from Mr. Slave, "Oh Jethus! Jethus Christh!!


haha yeah he said speedo....i did a google image search and there it was a picture of the Governor of CaLiFORniA...The Terminator in a pink speedo...priceless.

Just trying to be as ridiculous as the the person that posted this thread.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy crap!...I DIDNT realize that was Arnold. He must be getting ready to do Terminator again "Terminator 5, The Final battle for SanFrancisco"


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

7afe said:


> I mean, of course I'm not happy with the ticket. But how is buying a plane ticket to Massachusetts to attend a court date cheaper than paying the $180 fine?? Officers please give me some advice.


I'm wondering why you even posted this thread asking for advice, it appears that you already know what to do.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

209 said:


> JoninNH---- You for got to say one last thing...


You're 100% correct.....

GO FUCK YOURSELF. (Or, SOT_II said, "KILL YOURSELF AND FUCK THE BODY")


----------

